# Found MAC Viva Gaga 2 at my local CCO



## singrsling (Jan 9, 2013)

I think some ladies here were looking for that. They also have some VV lip items - Sinister, the hot pink/fuschia  lipglass, and I think a shadow or two.  They got some beach stuff - I think Hey Sailor with the stripes?? 2 shadows, 2 glosses from the collection, and Mocha lippie with the LE packaging is what I remember.


----------

